# Burstner 748 -2 (more water)



## GJW (Feb 2, 2009)

HI, Has any 1 here brought a ready made water tank 2 fit neatly into a 747/748 for more water pls (if so from where )


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I have solved our lack of water capacity by putting a 12v socket by the fill inlet and use a pump and water roll so I don't have to up sticks every couple of days if we are pitched comfortably.

Tim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello GJW

I've moved your post to the BUrstner forum - seems more appropriate.

try CAK tanks

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I did not fit them but I have 2 water tanks beside the 1 under the seat (747-2). I belive they came from cak tanks. not sure how they got them in under the floor very they are a tight fit.


----------

